# Spray Bar holes - Making them bigger



## durtydurty (18 Aug 2008)

My spray bar holes are always getting clogged up with brown gunk and was wondering if drilling the holes bigger would solve this and whether it would have any detrimental effect's on my set up. 

Thanks


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (18 Aug 2008)

durtydurty said:
			
		

> My spray bar holes are always getting clogged up with brown gunk and was wondering if drilling the holes bigger would solve this and whether it would have any detrimental effect's on my set up.
> 
> Thanks



yes itll work fine, but it will decrease the ferocity of the flow through them obviously.   I also drill downward facing holes to send some flow down the back of the tank.. this can help reduce dead spots directly under the bar.


----------



## durtydurty (18 Aug 2008)

Thats cool, I guess it will prevent my vallis getting blown all over the place too!!!

Add that to my list of things to do!


----------



## a1Matt (19 Aug 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> I also drill downward facing holes to send some flow down the back of the tank.. this can help reduce dead spots directly under the bar.



That is an interesting idea :idea:   I will remember that for possible future use  myself 

Hi Durty,
If you have a lot of gunk then maybe this is saying something... maybe simpler just give all your pipes a good clean!
I'm not meaning to criticise, just offering another angle in case that helps you.  

When I see dirt on my substrate I know to clean my filter foam.  When I see cloudy water I know it is time to clean the fine filter floss. I'm not one for test kits or measurements, much prefer using those kinds of signs where I can.


----------



## durtydurty (19 Aug 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Matt,

I cleaned them out a few weeks ago but it does build up quickly and some of holes get blocked and cause poor circulation.

I am planning to have a good clean over the weekend.

Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## Wolfenrook (19 Aug 2008)

I would be worried if the holes on my OUTLET were getting clogged, kind of suggests that your filter isn't doing it's job properly.

Ade


----------



## fourmations (1 Feb 2010)

hi all

related question

i have a side mounted spraybar and was wondering about drilling directional holes
my filter is 900lph (tested) and the current holes are about 3-4 times the size of a tetratec bar holes
to reduce velocity but still pushes a lot of water well
but i have dead spots (150l tank)

I cant install another external for several reasons and cant mount the bars along the length.
Like everyone i want less equipment in the tank
I was going to get a koralia but seeing as i have a fresh tetratec bar with small holes
I may try the directional idea

it currently is mounted under the water pointing upwards at the surface





thanks


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Feb 2010)

I would be tempted to try it just pointing horizontally and see how you get on with that.  Does it push enough water to get to the opposite end of the tank?


----------



## fourmations (1 Feb 2010)

thanks steve

the water makes the far end no bother
but i would be doubtful that its getting far enough along the substrate
if you know what i mean, there are tall stems that move around a lot
but at the base of them is fairly dead with bits of bba and poor growing low plants
(although uneaten surface flake is driven down to the substrate fairly hard)

perhaps the stems are just killing the flow

i thought i had ample movement as i have tried lots of things
but i suppose a dead spot speaks for itself

heres the current story (this tank is 100l, new one will be 150)


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Feb 2010)

You could try a few things maybe.  I knocked this up before reading your post correctly (re the stems) but it may work:






You could re-arrange your sparybar to be on the left side, mirroring the abouve...

if you have your filter inlet under the spraybar, it should help to draw the water back, creating a rotation as such.  I've positioned the diffuser opposite the spraybar so that the CO2 is pushed down by the water as it's deflected.  If you look at many ADA style scapes, this is very common.  I've actually positioned it badly, it would probably benefit from sitting a little higher.

It may work, but as you say, it depends on your planting etc.


----------



## fourmations (1 Feb 2010)

cheers steve

i have tried that method but the majority of bubbles
got the surface way too fast, that mini filter has a glass difusser
in the body so its chomping up the bubbles from the diffuser further

this has boggled me for ages tbh

my mate has a tank where the diffusers bubbles just
go straight to the surface, yet he gets a green d/c and good growth
mine is strategically forcibly misted and pointed at the substrate
and stays in the water column a million times longer

I cant understand how how he keeps a good co2 level with it
hitting the surface so quick, i know he has a better spraybar
arrangement along the length of the tank, but the bubbles still hit the surface within a second
of being diffused

regards

4


----------

